# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Who are Ahemadis???

## manni9

hi ppl,
can u tell me plz who re ahemadis???

----------


## Ash

hmm.. sorry, i m not sure at all, i guess koi aur app ki help kar sakay ga yahan per.

----------


## Hunain

The Ahmedis are a small group that has been persecuted in Pakistan for many years. The difference that makes them susceptible to cries of "Kaafir," or unbeliever, is that they believe the Messiah or Mahdi has already arrived in the form of Mirza Ghulam Ahmad Qadiani.( Ma'az Allah)

----------


## Hunain

::ITS 100% NO DOUBT ::
AGAR MIRZA HOTA KHUDA KA NABI, TU
YOON LATREEN MAI NA MARTA KABHI

>>>>> ITS ALSO 100% NO DOUBT ::
OUR ALLAH ALMIGHTY IS ONE ---- ALLAH JALLAA JALAAL-OO-HOO
OUR HOLY PROPHET IS ONE ---- HAZRAT MUHAMMAD (PBUH)
OUR HOLY BOOK IS ONE ---- QURAN MAJEED
OUR HOLY RELIGION IS ONE ---- ISLAM

----------


## manni9

isn't it true that they Calls him "NABI"???
If ya then Mohammad(P.B.U.H) is the last prophet of Allah.So they don't belive in it???

----------


## syeda

wo MASIH jo HAZARAT MOHAMMAD (peacbe upon him) ka islam le kar aye ga..koi alag islam unno ne invent nahi karenge..wohi  talimat le kar aye ge jo MOHAMMAD pece be upon him le kar aye.


ye bilkul theek hai k HAZRAT MOHAMMAD (peace b upon him) last NABI hein. aur aur koi NABI nahi a sakta. magar AP SAW ne farmaya tha k 1400 sal bad aik MASIH aye ga jo meri hi SHARIYAT means ISLAM ko age phelaye ga

----------


## manni9

No yaar wo un ko Nabi mannte hain!!!
Abhi Kall raat mere Ghar 2 aae thee "Tableeq" dene,n they have told me ke wo G A. ko nabi mannte hain,Aur Hazoor (P.B.U.H) is the last Sharai Prophet of Islam.
nyway tou iss baat ka kya Sabooth hea ke he is that "MASIHA"???

----------


## Hunain

Hamarey Aaqa (Salullaho Ta'ala Allahi Wasullum), Akhri Nabi hain ,Yani k Nabuw'wat ka darwaza ab close ho chuka hai ab koyi Nabi nahi aaye ga , Magar Jaisa k Qur'ran Mein hai k "Ala Kulli Nafsin Zaeeqatul Maut" Yani k Her Nafs ko Maut ka maza chakna hai so Hazrat Eesa ( Allehis'slam) Jin Ko Allah Azzawajal ney ney Aasman pe utha liya tha Aur Hazrat Eesa (*Allehis'salam) Apni Dunwaee Zindagi poori karege lekin woe Koyi Naya Mazhab(religion) nahe layengey .... Woh Deen-e-Islam ki hi Asha'at karengey aur is ki hi tableeg karengey ....Aur Hazrat Mehdi(Allehis'salam) Ka Bhi Zahoor Ho ga ..... ...Lekin Ye --> Ahmedi/Qadiyani/Mirzai Muslim nahi hain Lihaza in se bacha jaye ...Aur As a Muslim hamarey liye sab se bari cheez hai hamara Eeman Lihaza is ki hifazat ki jaye ......

----------


## manni9

Jazak Allh.
But they also don't belive in it that Hazrat Essa (P.B.U.H) was not "DEATH".
Now a days they have started a very Aggrasive "TABLIQE" of thr Religon in Europe.N they re doin a negative Propaganda Against our respectful Ullmas'.

----------


## Majid

1974 Declaration by World Muslim League 
(Rabita al-Alam al-Islami)
World Muslim League held its annual conference at Makkah Al-Mukaramma Saudi Arabia from 14th to 18th of Rabiul Awwal 1394 H (April 1974) in which 140 delegations of Muslim countries and organizations from all over the world participated. I (Mohammad Bashir) too was there in this Conference alongwith the other journalists from all over the world. The Conference unanimously adopted the following Resolution regarding Qadianism. 

Qadianism or Ahmadiyyat: It is a subversive movement against Islam and the Muslim world, which falsely and decietfully claims to be an Islamic sect; who under the guise of Islam and for the sake of mundane interests contrives and plans to damage the very foundations of Islam. Its eminent deviations from the basic Islamic principles are as follows: 
Its founder claimed that he was a Prophet. 
They deliberately distort the meanings of the verses of the Holy Quran. 
They decalred that Jehad has been obolished. 
Qadianism was originally fostered by the British imperialism. Hence it has been flourishing under her flag. This movement has completely been disloyal to and dishonest in affairs of the Muslim Ummah. Rather, it has been loyal to Imperialism and Zionism. It has deep associations and cooperation with the anti Islamic forces and teachings especially through the following nefarious methods:
Construction of mosques with the assistance of the anti Islamic forces wherin the misleading Qadiani thoughts are imparted to the people. 
Opening of schools institutions and orphanages wherein the people are taught and trained as to how they can be more anti Islamic in their activities. They also published the corrupted versions of the Holy Quran in different local and international languages. 
In order to combat these dangers, the Conference recommends the following measures:



All the Muslim organization in the world must keep a vigilant eye on all the activities of Qadianisin their respective countries; to confine them all strictly to their schools, institutions and orphanages only. Moreover he Muslims of the world be shown the true picture of Qadianism and be briefed of their various tactics so that the Muslims of the world be saved from their designs . 
They must be declared non Muslims and ousted form the fold of Islam. And be barred to enter the Holy lands. 
There must be no dealings with the Qadianis. They must be coycotted socially , economically and culturally Nor they be married with or to Nor they be allowed to be buried in the Muslims graveyards. And they be treated like other non Muslims. 
All the Muslim countries must impose restrictions on the activities of the claimant of Prophethood Mirza Ghulam Ahmed Qadianis followers; must declare them a non Muslim minority must not etrust them them with any post of responsibility in any Muslim country. 
The alterations effected by them in the Holy Quran must be made public and the people be briefed of them and all these be prohibited for further publication. 
All such groups as are deviators from islam must be treated at par with the Qadianis.

----------


## manni9

Jazak Allah Majid!!!

----------


## syeda

ap sab ne jo statements di hein un mein sirf itna batatya hai k logon ko ahmadies se dur rehna chiye aur wo non muslim hein..aur un k non muslim hone ki sirf aik wajah batayi hai k wo ye mante hein k MASIH a gaya hai. rite!!

ok first tell me


1-WHAT DO U MEAN BY MASIH?

2- MASIH KAB AYE GA? 


plz give me answers ok n i want answers with a solid references mean k acoording to QURAN n hadith.

----------


## Majid

*Isa Ibn maryam* k baray mein sab muslim clear hain  :Smile:  

Iss leye aapko jo baat kehni hai wo baat keh dein  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

"Anyone who demands proof from him (a claimant to Prophethood) will become a Kafir (disbeliever), as Prophet Muhammad (s.a.w.w) has emphatically said: 'No Prophet will come after me". (Manaqib Abi Hanifah).



For those who seek Knowledge:
1. Eesa Alaihe Salam (Jesus) has not died.
2. He will not return as a prophet.
3. He will return as Ummatee (follower) of the last prophet of Allah (Muhammad).

----------


## manni9



----------


## manni9

Sorry can't paste this Pic!!!

----------


## pinkyraja

i dont know

----------


## manni9

what u don't know??

----------


## pinkyraja

mujay kia pata ahmedis kay baaray main

----------


## manni9

ok

----------


## Endurer

so who are ahmedis? i have one at my office.

----------


## manni9

A group of ppl don't belive in Hazrat Mohammed (P.B.U.H) as the last Prophet of Allah and Claim themselve Muslims!!!

----------


## Endurer

I see, infidel being precise.

the only true reason behing my not having lunch at office is that one ahemadi. when he is having a meal, I'm 50 miles away from that place.

----------


## manni9

Y?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Islam mein infidels k sath beth ker khana mana hai :wink:

----------


## manni9

Oh realy i don't know about it,Even I have some Qadyani Friends,but i thought it's not Forbid.Can U plz post in Detail about it,I mean with some Ref.

----------


## Endurer

i'll soon.

----------


## khawab

The Ahmadiyya Movement in Islam is a religious organization, international in its scope, with branches in over 178 countries in Africa, North America, South America, Asia, Australasia, and Europe. At present, its total membership exceeds 200 million worldwide, and the numbers are increasing day by day. This is the most dynamic denomination of Islam in modern history. The Ahmadiyya Movement was established in 1889 by Hadhrat Mirza Ghulam Ahmad (1835-1908) in a small and remote village, Qadian, in the Punjab, India. He claimed to be the expected reformer of the latter days, the Awaited One of the world community of religions (The Mahdi and Messiah). The Movement he started is an embodiment of the benevolent message of Islam -- peace, universal brotherhood, and submission to the Will of God -- in its pristine purity. Hadhrat Ahmad proclaimed Islam as the religion of man: "The religion of the people of the right path" (98:6)

With this conviction, the Ahmadiyya Movement, within a century, has reached the corners of the Earth. Wherever the Movement is established, it endeavors to exert a constructive influence of Islam through social projects, educational institutes, health services, Islamic publications and construction of mosques, despite being bitterly persecuted in some countries. Ahmadi Muslims have earned the distinction of being a law-abiding, peaceful, persevering and benevolent community.

The Ahmadiyya Movement in Islam was created under divine guidance with the objective to rejuvenate Islamic moral and spiritual values. It encourages interfaith dialogue, and diligently defends Islam and tries to correct misunderstandings about Islam in the West. It advocates peace, tolerance, love and understanding among followers of different faiths. It firmly believes in and acts upon the Qur'anic teaching: "There is no compulsion in religion." (2:257) It strongly rejects violence and terrorism in any form and for any reason.

The Movement offers a clear presentation of Islamic wisdom, philosophy, morals and spirituality as derived from the Holy Qur'an and the practice (Sunnah) of the Holy Prophet of Islam, Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allah be on him). Some Ahmadis', like late Sir Muhammad Zafrulla Khan (who served as the first Foreign Minister of Pakistan; President of the 17th General Assembly of U.N.O.; President and Judge of the International Court of Justice, at the Hague), and Dr. Abdus Salam (the Nobel Laureate in Physics in 1979), have also been recognized by the world community for their outstanding services and achievements.

After the demise of its founder, the Ahmadiyya Movement has been headed by his elected successors -- Khalifas. The present Head of the Movement, Hadhrat Mirza Masroor Ahmad, was elected in 2003. His official title is Khalifatul Massih V. 



yeh kuch ahmadies k baare mein abhi aur bhi search kar k deti hoon  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

yaar yeh meri friend ne kuch ahmadies k baare mein maloomat di hain

Whereas sovereignty over the entire Universe belongs to Almighty Allah alone, and the authority to be exercised by the people of Pakistan within the limits prescribed by Him is a sacred trust;

And whereas it is the will of the people of Pakistan to establish an order ---

Wherein the State shall exercise its powers and authority through the chosen representatives of the people;

Wherein the principles of democracy, freedom, equality, tolerance and social justice, as enunciated by Islam, shall be fully observed;

Wherein the Muslims shall be enabled to order their lives in the individual and collective spheres in accordance with the teachings and requirements of Islam as set out in the Holy Quran and Sunnah;

Wherein adequate provisions shall be made for the minorities freely to profess and practice their religions and develop their cultures;

Wherein the territories now included in or in accession with Pakistan and such other territories as may hereafter be included in or accede to Pakistan shall form a Federation wherein the units will be autonomous with such boundaries and limitations on their powers and authority as may be prescribed;

Wherein shall be guaranteed fundamental rights, including equality of status, of opportunity and before law, social, economic and political justice, and freedom of thought, expression, belief, faith, worship and association, subject to law and public morality;

Wherein adequate provision shall be made to safeguard the legitimate interests of minorities and backward and depressed classes;

Wherein the independence of the judiciary shall be fully secured;

Wherein the integrity of the territories of the Federation, its independence and all its rights, in-cluding its sovereign rights on land, sea and air, shall be safeguarded;

So that the people of Pakistan may prosper and attain their rightful and honored place amongst the nations of the World and make their full contribution towards international peace and progress and happiness of humanity:

Now, therefore, we, the people of Pakistan,

Cognisant of our responsibility before Almighty Allah and men;

Cognisant of the sacrifices made by the people in the cause of Pakistan;

Faithful to the declaration made by the Founder of Pakistan, Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, that Pakistan would be a democratic state based on Islamic principles of social justice;

Dedicated to the preservation of democracy achieved by the unremitting struggle of the people against oppression and tyranny,

Inspired by the resolve to protect our national and political unity and solidarity by creating an egalitarian society through a new order;

Do hereby, through our representatives in the National Assembly, adopt, enact and give to our-selves, this Constitution.

----------


## khawab

*LAW FOR AHMADIES*
Government of Pakistan - Law for Ahmadis

Religious and Ahmadi-specific Laws


EXTRAORDINARY
PUBLISHED BY AUTHORITY
ISLAMABAD, THURSDAY, APRIL 26, 1984

PART 1

Acts, Ordinances, President's Orders and Regulations including Martial law Orders and Regulations

Government of Pakistan

MINISTRY OF LAW AND PARLIAMENTARY AFFAIRS
(LAW DIVISION)

Islamabad, the 26th April 1984

No. F.17 (1) 84-Pub. The following Ordinance made by the President is hereby published for general information.

ORDINANCE NO. XX OF 1984
AN ORDINANCE

to amend the law to prohibit the Quadiani group, Lahori group and Ahmadis from indulging in anti-Islamic activities:

WHEREAS it is expedient to amend the law to prohibit the Quadiani group, Lahori group and Ahmadis from indulging in anti-Islamic activities:

AND WHEREAS the President is satisfied that circumstances exist which render it necessary to take immediate action:

NOW, THEREFORE, in pursuance of the Proclamation of the fifth day of July, 1977, and in exercise of all powers enabling him in that behalf, the President is pleased to make and promulgate the following Ordinance:

PART I - PRELIMINARY

1.
 Short title and commencement. (1)
 This Ordinance may be called the Anti-Islamic Activities of the Quadiani Group, Lahori Group and Ahmadis (Prohibition and Punishment) Ordinance, 1984.

(2)
 It shall come into force at once.



2.
 Ordinance to override orders or decisions of courts.
The provisions of this Ordinance shall have effect notwithstanding any order or decision of any court.


PART II - AMENDMENT OF THE PAKISTAN PENAL CODE
(ACT XLV OF 1860)


3.
 Addition of new sections 298B and 298C, Act XLV of 1860.
In the Pakistan Penal Code (Act XLV of 1860), in Chapter XV, after section 298A, the following new sections shall be added, namely:

298B. Misuse of epithets, descriptions and titles, etc., reserved for certain holy personages or places. (1)
 Any person of the Quadiani group or the Lahori group (who call themselves Ahmadis or by any other name) who by words, either spoken or written, or by visible representation; (a)
 refers to, or addresses, any person, other than a Caliph or companion of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him),as Ameerul Mumineen, Khalifa-tui-Mumineen, Khalifa-tul-Muslimeen, Sahaabi or Razi Allah Anho

(b)
 refers to, or addresses, any person, other than a wife of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) as Ummul-Mumineen

(c)
 (c) refers to, or addresses, any person, other than a member of the family (Ahle-bait) of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him), as Ahle-bait; or

(d)
 refers to, or names, or calls, his place of worship as Masjid;



shall be punished with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to three years and shall also be liable to fine. 
(2)
 Any person of the Quadiani group or Lahori group (who call themselves Ahmadis or by any other name) who by words, either spoken or written, or by visible representation, refers to the mode or form of call to prayers followed by his faith as Azan or recites Azan as used by the Muslims, shall be punished with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to three years, and shall also be liable to fine.

(3)
 298C. Person of Quadiani group etc., calling himself a Muslim or preaching or propagating his faith.
Any person of the Quadiani group or the Lahori group (who call themselves Ahmadis or by any other name), who, directly or indirectly, poses himself as Muslim, or calls, or refers to, his faith as Islam, or preaches or propagates his faith, or invites others to accept his faith, by words, either spoken or written, or by visible representations, or in any manner whatsoever outrages the religious feelings of Muslims, shall be punished with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to three years and shall also be liable to fine.




PART III AMENDMENT OF THE CODE OF CRIMINAL PROCEDURE 1898
(ACT V OF 1898)


4.
 Amendment of section 99A, Act V of 1898. In the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1898 (Act V of 1898), hereinafter referred to as the said Code, in section 99A, in sub-section (I): (a)
 after the words and comma of that class, the words, figures, brackets, letter and commas or any matter of the nature referred to in clause (ii) of sub-section (1) of section 24 of the West Pakistan Press and Publications Ordinance, 1963, shall be inserted; and

(b)
 after the figure and letter 295A, the words, figures and letters or section 298A or section 298B or section 298C shall be inserted.



5.
 Amendment of Schedule II. Act V of 1898. In the said Code, in Schedule II, after the entries relating to section 298A, the following entries shall be inserted, namely:

1
 2
 3
 4
 5
 6
 7
 8

298B
 Misuse of epithets, descriptions and titles, etc, reserved for certain holy personages or places
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Not bailable
 Ditto
 Imprisonment of either description for three years, and fine.
 Ditto

298C
 Person of Quadiani group, etc. calling himself a Muslim or preaching or propagating his faith.
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto



PART IV AMENDMENT OF THE WEST PAKISTAN PRESS AND PUBLICATIONS ORDINANCE 1963 (W.P. ORDINANCE NO. XXX OF 1963)


6.
 Amendment of section 24, West Pakistan Ordinance No. XXX of 1963.
In the West Pakistan Press and Publications Ordinance, 1963 (W.P. Ordinance No. XXX of 1963), in section 24, in sub-section (1) after clause (i), the following new clause shall be inserted, namely;

(ii)
are of the nature referred to in section 298A, section 298B. or section 298C of the Pakistan Penal Code (Act XLV of 1860), or,
General, M. Zia-Ul-Haq,
President.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Copy of the Blasphemy Clauses 



ACT III OF 1986
CRIMINAL LAW (AMENDMENT) ACT, 198


An Act further to amend the Pakistan Penal Code and the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1898
(Gazette of Pakistan, Extraordinary, part 1, 12th October 1986)

The following Act of Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament) received the assent of the President on the 5th October, 1986 and is hereby published for general information:

Whereas it is expedient further to amend the Pakistan Penal Code (Act XLV of 1860) and the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1898 (Act V of 1893), for the purposes hereinafter appearing:

It is hereby enacted as follows:

1.
 Short title and commencement (1)
 This Act may be called the Criminal Law (Amendment) Act 1986.

(2)
 It shall come into force at once.



2.
 Insertion of new section 295-C, Act XLV of 1860. In the Pakistan Penal Code (Act XLV of 1860), after section 295-B, the following new section shall be inserted, namely: 295-C.
 Use of derogatory remarks, etc. in respect of the Holy Prophet. Whoever by words, either spoken or written, or by visible representation, or by any imputation, innuendo, or insinuation, directly or indirectly, defiles the sacred name of the Holy Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) shall be punished with death, or imprisonment for life, and shall also be liable to fine."



3.
 Amendment of Schedule II, Act V of 1898. In the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1898 (Act V of 1898), in Schedule II, after the entries relating to section 295-A, the following new entries shall be inserted, namely: 1
 2
 3
 4
 5
 6
 7
 8

295-B
 Defiling, etc of copy of Holy Quran,
 May arrest without warrant
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Imprisonment for life
 Court of Session

298-C
 Use of derogatory remarks, etc. in respect of the Holy Prophet
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Ditto
 Death, or imprisonment for life, and fine
 Court of Session which shall be presided over by a Muslim

waise mujhe lagta hai k ahmadies kafir nahin hosakte coz woh bhi to humari tarha apne aap ko muslim samajhte hain dkho agar farz karo k shea lagon ko muslim na kehte aur ya sunni ko aur un par aise zulm karte to unhe bhi to aisa hi lagta k woh sahi hain aur doosre maante nahin hain

----------


## manni9

waise mujhe lagta hai k ahmadies kafir nahin hosakte coz woh bhi to humari tarha apne aap ko muslim samajhte hain dkho agar farz karo k shea lagon ko muslim na kehte aur ya sunni ko aur un par aise zulm karte to unhe bhi to aisa hi lagta k woh sahi hain aur doosre maante nahin hain


GIve me A Break Nice Girl!!!
Who cares ke aap ko ya mujhe kesa lagtta hea?
Quran n ahadiz say saaf zahir hea ke Aap (S.A.W) last prophet hain aur aap ke baad koi NAbi nahi aae ga (i mean don't come with sharai Prophet)!!!
Agar koi apnne aap ko Prophet kehtta hea tou woh aur us ke manne walle can't be "MUSLIMS".
(According to islamic rules) haan agar aap ko Islamic rulez per yaqeen nahi tou phir aap un ko schooq say Muslims maanain  :Smile:

----------

